# Levelstoppgilde Zeitenwächter Gorgonnash (Horde) sucht Mitglieder



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (17. Januar 2012)

Das Spiel "World of Warcraft" wird für zunehmend mehr Personen im Moment langweilig und man will andere Seiten des Spiels erleben.

Man rauscht durch die Länder und erledigt viele Quest und ist schon sehr bald auf der Endstufe des Spiels angelangt, hat aber eigentlich nur einen kleinen Prozentsatz des Spiels wirklich erlebt. Der ein oder andere hat keine Lust mehr auf den zu langweilig gewordenen "Endcontent" etc. und versucht sich mit Farmen von Erfolgen "über Wasser" zu halten.

Für all diese Langweile oder die Lust WoW doch noch etwas genauer und anders zu erleben sind wir eventuell genau die richtige Gilde.

Unsere Gilde wird einige Levelstopps bis zur Endstufe einlegen sowie von der Schnelllebigkeit des Spiels Abstand nehmen. Das Spiel sollte somit für alle (Vielspieler und Menschen mit sehr wenig Zeit) interessanter werden.

Während den Levelstopps werden Events, Instanzen und sonstige Dinge geplant und erlebt, bis die Zeit gekommen ist, ein neues Level in Angriff zu nehmen.

Der alte Levelstopp ist gefallen, jetzt wirdmen wir uns für eine längere Zeit dem 60er-Bereich und den Classic-Raids.

Sollten wir Dein Interesse geweckt haben, dann bewirb Dich einfach bei uns im Forum (http://zeitenwaechter.phpbb8.de)mit einem kleinen Beitrag über Dich oder spreche Fuchtelei, Salira, Ciria oder Thud Ingame an.

Viele Grüße
Die Zeitenwächter

PS: Zur Erklärung: Dieser erneute Beitrag ist kein Spam, unsere ehemaliger Gildenleiter hat uns verlassen, daher wurde der Beitrag von mir neu reingestellt.


----------



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (25. Januar 2012)

Wir suchen immer noch nette und aktive Spieler!


----------



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (6. Februar 2012)

push


----------



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (15. Februar 2012)

der, "weil heute so ein schöner Tag ist push" push


----------



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (24. Februar 2012)

push


----------



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (13. März 2012)

der "Es wird mal wieder Zeit für nen Push" push


----------



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (29. März 2012)

der "Wir versuchen uns mal an ahn'qiraj" - push


----------



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (20. April 2012)

der "es ist mal wieder an der Zeit" push


----------



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (3. Mai 2012)

push


----------



## FeldsalatmitSpeck (11. Juni 2012)

der, "jetzt hab ich aber echt schon lang nicht mehr gepusht" push


----------

